

No More Offline Gmail in Google Chrome - mikeleeorg
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/05/no-more-offline-gmail-in-google-chrome.html

======
etherealG
this seems like quite a serious move in breaking compatibility with an
existing feature. bad news google :(

